# OSC Show Control



## djred2000 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi all! This is my first time posting but long time follower. I am by no means a professional but do work part time as a sound/light tech while I attend school. Professional sound and lighting is my hobby and I have been experimenting with using Open Sound Control (OSC) for show control. We have a very basic DMX lighting system which I can control through my iPhone. I use Enttec's DMX USB Pro adapter and my laptop. I wrote up a pretty detailed tutorial on how to use OSC to control DMX lighting, digital mixers and audio playback. Check it out here: Open Sound Control – My Projects
I created some basic templates to get you started. There is a lot you can do with OSC. Let me know what you think and i'd be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## mathieu (Jan 2, 2011)

I really like the idea of using OSC to control lighting. I've developed a software named Lightjams (www.lightjams.com) with OSC output and TUIO input. 

TUIO is a specification over OSC to represent all sort of multi-touch interfaces. You can use apps like OSCulator and MSARemote to control lighting with an iPad or iPhone. There's also TUIOKinect to control lighting with a Kinect. Lots of fun ahead 

Outputting OSC allows to control other software (like VJ software) from the lighting software.


----------

